# A good Tape for Concrete?



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

I did a safety line striping project (first one) and used Frog Tape (a recommendation from a contractor). The coating material I used bled under the tape about ¼ to a ½ inch. The clean up on this mess took longer than the project itself. The striping was in a local factory and the concrete floors were in decent shape, but the tape just did not work. I’m not sure if it bled through or under. I’m looking for suggestions on a good edging tape for concrete that epoxy or similar material won’t bleed through. Thanks!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Last warehouse with PPG epoxy we used intertape brand plain old masking tape. Sampled 6 different types and the plain did the best. Are you putting the tape down by hand or using a machine?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

If the surface is too porous or irregular, it will bleed under any tape. Sometimes just cutting in against a chalk line is faster than dealing with tape bleed.


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Last warehouse with PPG epoxy we used intertape brand plain old masking tape. Sampled 6 different types and the plain did the best. Are you putting the tape down by hand or using a machine?


 By hand. I did make sure that it was down. I left to layers of skin on the surface of that tape just to be sure.


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

LA Painter said:


> If the surface is too porous or irregular, it will bleed under any tape. Sometimes just cutting in against a chalk line is faster than dealing with tape bleed.


The material is thin to begin with so I was using a 4" foam roller to apply. I had over 350' of striping to do...that's 700' feet of edging. I'm not that good at cutting in; at least not the crisp edge these folks were looking for.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out precisionfloormarking.com they have a machine that is expensive as h-ll but works great at laying out tape for stripes. I have had minimal issues with paint bleeding when I have used it. A 350' stripe would take less than 10min to roll out. It is one of those tools that will quickly pay for itself on a large project.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Let it bleed*

One trick is to seal the tape with a clear coat so that it will bleed and then dry to seal the tape.This is a trick that also works on hardwood floors.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> One trick is to seal the tape with a clear coat so that it will bleed and then dry to seal the tape.This is a trick that also works on hardwood floors.


An old dealer I used to work with tole me about himself doing this many times just to make sure they were perfectly crisp


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds great, but doesn't that make it a b1tch to get the tape off?




BC_Painter said:


> An old dealer I used to work with tole me about himself doing this many times just to make sure they were perfectly crisp


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

*Use clear then tape?*



Wood511 said:


> Sounds great, but doesn't that make it a b1tch to get the tape off?


I have a very limited window of time once the product starts going down. I would be concerned about getting it back off as well. I did think about doing a clear coat first and over coating by a half inch or so on each side of where the line would be; waiting about 5 hours (product accepts traffic in about that time) and then taping over the clear to ensure I have a good surface to tape to. That might work if it doesn’t bleed through the tape.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Wood511 said:


> Sounds great, but doesn't that make it a b1tch to get the tape off?



Hasn't been an issue for my yet, but I can see where you're coming from. I always test a new combination somewhere before going ahead and trying it on a large floor though, just to be safe  I usually went with his recommendations as well, since he had much more experience with some of these things than I had. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Check out precisionfloormarking.com they have a machine that is expensive as h-ll but works great at laying out tape for stripes. I have had minimal issues with paint bleeding when I have used it. A 350' stripe would take less than 10min to roll out. It is one of those tools that will quickly pay for itself on a large project.


Checked out the website.Awesome!
If I were ever to do a project like that again I will buy 1 of those.It would definetly be worth the investment. IMHO


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

this is a funny subject tape alone should be another one.

frog tape or any green tape would not be suitible for this application of safety paint which is a cyleen product wich is only available in one color. Appllication is similar to oil paint.

First thing to consider is the surface texture of of the cement. 

if its smooth i would choose a white tape which is stickier, scotch makes excellent painters tape.

as far as the physical application method goes you should be able to handle this if your an experienced painter.

ive wrote a fiew articles regarding the subject matter of using Tape for applications.


you can pm me if u need info on this subject....cheers!


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Checked out the website.Awesome!
> If I were ever to do a project like that again I will buy 1 of those.It would definetly be worth the investment. IMHO


 sweet youtube channel aaron!:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

saveonpainting said:


> sweet youtube channel aaron!:thumbsup:


............


----------

